# eclipse+PDT install

## GHopper

Здравствуйте!

Gentoo 2007.0, gnome

Ищу толковый редактор для PHP с подсветкой синтаксисам, автодополнением, структурой классов документа и прочими полезностями. Посоветовали Eclipse. Теперь пытаюсь поставить этот редактор у себя, но в портежах у меня только  dev-util/eclipse-sdk! Подскажите пожалуйсто как мне установить eclipse, заточенный под PHP?

----------

## calculator

На вики наверно посмотреть первым делом: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Eclipse

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *GHopper wrote:*   

> в портежах у меня только  dev-util/eclipse-sdk!

 

Тебе то он и нужен. Ставишь, а остальное по вики.

----------

## GHopper

Все поставил! Установил нужные плагины, настроил под себя - хороший редактор, но медлительный. Буду пользовать.

Решил дома повторить подвиг! 

localhost ~ # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Sun Mar 16 12:04:34 KRAT 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

localhost ~ # emerge -pv eclipse-sdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r2  USE="opengl -branding -cairo -gnome -seamonkey" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Скачал pdt-all-in-one-S20071213_M1-linux-gtk.tar.gz, распокавал, запускаю и вылетает:

localhost ~ # /home/ghopper/eclipse/eclipse

/home/ghopper/eclipse/eclipse: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Погуглил - тема упоминается, но не для Gentoo. 

Подскажите, кто сталкивался...

----------

## burik666

Оффтоп: посмотри еще kde-base/quanta

----------

## user11

Вот как это выглядит на машине, где eclipse работает (правда, поставлена не из portage):

$ ldd /opt/eclipse/eclipse/eclipse |grep gtk

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb7c6f000)

$ equery b /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 in *... ]

x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8 (/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 -> libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.8)

Думаю, надо поставить x11-libs/gtk+ либо пересобрать его так, чтобы получилась и эта библиотека (подозреваю, что это USE=X).

----------

## GHopper

localhost ~ # emerge -pv gtk+

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1  USE="X cups jpeg tiff* -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

localhost ~ #

localhost ~ # emerge --info

...

USE="3dnow X aac acl alsa amd64 berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups djvu dri dvi fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde midi mmx mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode wma xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ru en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

...

----------

## user11

А библиотека-то эта есть? И в /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 ли она?

Возникает подозрение, что Вы пытаетесь запустить 32-битный бинарник на 64-битной системе.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Обычно я ставлю eclipse-sdk штатными средствами, а потом встроенным установщиком доустанавливаю PDT и все что еще нужно.

----------

## GHopper

 *user11 wrote:*   

> А библиотека-то эта есть? И в /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 ли она?
> 
> Возникает подозрение, что Вы пытаетесь запустить 32-битный бинарник на 64-битной системе.

 

а где мне взять 64-битный бинарник PDT?

Раньше я тупо качал архив с http://download.eclipse.org/tools/pdt/downloads/, распоковывал в домашнюю директорию и запускал появившийся бинарник. Все работало.

Устанавливать встроенным установщиком не хочется. Более 100Мб трафика напрягает мой гаманок.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *GHopper wrote:*   

> а где мне взять 64-битный бинарник PDT?

 

Рекомендую обратиться к сайту PDT.

----------

## GHopper

обращался, факи читал, howto...

нету

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *GHopper wrote:*   

> обращался, факи читал, howto... нету

 

Eclipse и PDT написаны на Java, а Java от архитектуры не зависит. Потому вопрос поиска PDT под amd64 смысла не имеет.

----------

